# Period after stillborn baby, so frightened not normal



## isobella (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi

I would be so grateful if you could please offer any advice as I am so frightened something is going to go wrong again.

I gave birth to my baby, Joseph on the 18th Septemeber, he was 29 weeks old and born sleeping.

Josephs heart stopped, I was induced and had a show on the Monday evening, got to hospital at 11pm with contractions 10 mins apart and was 5cm dilated, dr examined and broke my waters, gas and air, epidural at 4am which was too late to work and I had Joseph at 6.05 tuesday morning, delivery normal but I had to have the placenta manually extracted in theatre under topped up epidural, two lots of antibiotics given for 6 days.

I bled for two weeks then just mucus, midwife checked uterus has going back to normal but I had pains in my right side, after Josephs funeral I went to Dr, checked urine, showed blood and white cells, possible UTI, (further urine sent to confirm with hospital but sample lost) put on antibiotics for another 6 days which I finished taking on Thursday 11 October, since then I have had what I thought might be thrush (I thought from the antibiotics) but due to go to Dr this coming Wed to check it out.    But since Early hours Sat am I have started bleeding again which I thought would be my first period,(5 weeks since gave birth this Tuesday) I have had pains and taken paraceamol as normal but the bleeding has got very heavy, and I am going through pads every 1-2 hours and leaking, bright red and only very small bits of clots occasionally, I am so frightened that this may not be a period and some thing else horrible, I called NHS direct this am and got sent to a Dr who examined me internally, uterus back ok and cervix closed, she has said to keep an eye on it and if it is still very heavy by Wed to go back and may need a scan to check all removed, she does want me to have my blood levels checked as she thinks I look ill but BP and temp was normal.

I am sorry this is so long but I feel so frighted that this is not normal and I have an infection or may need an op and the unthinkable, I feel so alone and just left to get on with it as I dont have my baby theres no-one to ask if this is normal and as I never had a baby before I am frightened my body has mucked up again, I just feel so low and finding to hard to cope with any more problems.

I would be grateful for any advice you are able to give and if this really should be checked out or ok to leave and see if the bleeding wears off.

Thank you so much and I am sorry again for the long post
Isobella


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

I'm so sorry to hear about Joseph  

What you have described does sound normal to me, most people have much heavier periods after delivering a baby.

It is good that you have been checked over and also have a number to contact if you are having problems but I thin things sound ok.

I would expect them to have found that your cervix was open or that they felt your uterus was 'bulky' and not back to normal if you had retained products but you have every right to be worried, you are going through so much.

We are always here if you need to chat. I care for many families that have had sleeping babies and hope that if you need some help or advice, you'd ask.

Please look after each other and take care

Lots of love

Oink x


----------



## isobella (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Oink

I am sorry not to reply back before now but it has just been a really differcult and hard week, thank you for your reply back, your explanation really did put my mind at rest, the bleeding stopped completely on Monday night, on a few drops since so I assume and hope that was my first period.

Thank you once again
Isobella
x


----------

